# Next Computer



## jab2 (3 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour à tous !

Est-ce que l'on peut parler de cette marque sur ce forum ?
Une personne souhaitant se débarrasser de son boxe m'a donné deux ordinateurs Next n1000 et un écran, un clavier et une souris.
Du coup, j'aimerais votre avis sur leurs côte, car c'est très aléatoire sur Ebay (et rare). 
Ils sont propre, sans égratignure, mais ont tous les deux un problème au démarrage.
L'un démarre mais affiche une ligne de code type erreur 65, 
L'autre m'affiche de suite un message "failed test machine". D'ailleurs sur celui-ci le ventilo se met en route dès le démarrage, alors que l'autre reste très silencieux.

Est-ce qu'il y a des défauts connus sur ses machines ? Qu'est ce que je peux verifier en premier ?

Merci d'avance!

Jo


----------



## woz86 (3 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour,

Ce sont des machines assez fragile d’après le peu que j’ai lu dessus, en avance sur leurs temps.

Et le N1000 c’est le fameux Cube, une belle pièce à avoir dans une collection


----------



## gpbonneau (3 Juillet 2020)

Il faut te rapprocher des forums spécialisés en machine NEXT, la plupart US, comme http://www.nextcomputers.org/forums/index.php

Le N1000, c'est le premier si mes souvenirs sont bons, le Next Computer, avant le Next Station, avec un 68030 et les mêmes problèmes que nos vieux Macs concernant les petits condos électrolytiques. A vérifier s'il n'y a pas de trace de fuite, et aussi la pile...
Il n'avait pas de disque dur (en option), mais un lecteur magnéto-optique, à voir si c'est le cas sur le tien et si tu as le disque...








			http://simson.net/ref/NeXT/brochure_index.htm
		


A part quelques essais à l'époque, et une émulation de NextStep via VMware pour le fun, mes connaissances s'arrêtent là.


----------



## jab2 (3 Juillet 2020)

Merci,
je pars un peu en terrain inconnu avec cette machine, 
je vous tiens informé


----------



## woz86 (3 Juillet 2020)

jab2 a dit:


> Merci,
> je pars un peu en terrain inconnu avec cette machine,
> je vous tiens informé


Bon après même un N1000 HS en deco ça peut m’intéresser au cas où


----------



## Invité (4 Juillet 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Bon après même un N1000 HS en deco ça peut m’intéresser au cas où


Quand on voit le tarif d'un carton, un N1000 même HS…
Tu pense que ça va passer en don ?


----------



## magicPDF (8 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour

Dans les années 90 j'ai travaillé (PAO) pendant 2 mois sur une station Next.
C'est l'expérience informatique dont j'ai gardé le meilleur souvenir, sa puissance était sans commune mesure avec les meilleurs Mac de l'époque.

Il a juste fallu apprivoiser un peu le système Unix, mais ça m'a beaucoup servi plus tard lors du passage à Mac OS X.


----------



## melaure (21 Juillet 2020)

J'en avais une quinzaine dans mon école avec une bonne centaine de station Apollo. C'était très bien pour se plonger dans le monde Unix à la fin des années 80. J'y suis toujours d'ailleurs !


----------



## jab2 (26 Juin 2021)

Hello,
pour vous donner quelques news sur les next cube que j'ai récupéré.
J'ai acheté via ebay un adaptateur SCSI incluant une carte SD et OpenStep 4.2. 
-> https://www.ebay.fr/itm/233788583390
J'ai également fait l'acquisition d'un disque magnéto-optique.

Résultat, les deux démarrent et fonctionnent bien ! Un des deux lecteur magneto optique a l'air de fonctionner, en tout cas il fait du bruit au lancement du disque, mais ça ne va pas plus loin, après je n'ai pas la garantie que le disque est encore lisible. Pour l'autre en revanche, il ne démarre pas.
Autrement, j'ai un soucis au niveau de la luminosité de l'écran pour les deux Next, donc cela doit venir de l'écran, peut-être un réglage a effectuer. En tout cas, je découvre en 2021 l'univers Next c'est bien sympa, et je comprend mieux l'évolution de macOs X


----------



## woz86 (28 Juillet 2021)

Tu ne céderai pas l’un de tes Next ?


----------



## jab2 (2 Août 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Tu ne céderai pas l’un de tes Next ?


Je peux l'échanger, mais contre de l'argent


----------



## woz86 (2 Août 2021)

Tout dépend à quel prix


----------



## jab2 (4 Août 2021)

woz86 a dit:


> Tout dépend à quel prix


L'idée étant de le vendre le plus cher possible pour poursuivre ma collection, donc cela ne t'intéressera pas. C'est dommage qu'il n'existe pas un sujet sur le forum pour discuter d'échange d'ordinateur entre collectionneurs.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Août 2021)

jab2 a dit:


> C'est dommage qu'il n'existe pas un sujet sur le forum pour discuter d'échange d'ordinateur entre collectionneurs.



Qui t'empêche de créer un tel sujet ? Pour autant que je me souvienne des termes de la charte du forum, il n'y serait pas contraire, tu pourrais poser la question au modo actuellement en charge de cette section !


----------



## woz86 (4 Août 2021)

jab2 a dit:


> L'idée étant de le vendre le plus cher possible pour poursuivre ma collection, donc cela ne t'intéressera pas.


Oui et je te comprends.
Après pour l’instant, n’est pas ma priorité à acquérir dans ma collection, à moins que…


----------

